
Swedish Supermarkets Replace Sticky Labels with Laser Marking - dpflan
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2017/jan/16/ms-and-swedish-supermarkets-ditch-sticky-labels-for-natural-branding
======
norea-armozel
Being that I've worked in grocery I think this is a great idea. Mostly because
the introduction of organic produce means there's entirely two different PLU
codes for the same basic item (ex. organic (fda) tomatoes vs regular
tomatoes). Oddly most people are honest enough to tell cashiers that the
tomatoes were organic vs not but I have to wonder how many customers took
advantage of that situation when stickers were missing or lost.

